
Show HN: Fjump – navigate the web faster utilizing Chrome's tab-to-search - dutzi_
https://fjump.to/
======
dutzi_
This is a simple tool I build over a weekend and I use it regularly since. I
hope it gets more attention now (this is the second time I'm posting it here).

~~~
dutzi_
# Motivation

The idea behind it is quite simple.

Chrome offers a quick way to search websites, for example, by typing "you" and
hitting Tab Chrome offers to search YouTube (assuming you've visited YouTube
before).

fjump.to utilizes this behavior and offers a quick way to navigate to web
pages.

# Usage

Go to fjump.to, create a command by:

a. choosing a trigger, "jira" for example

b. assigning a URL for that trigger, [https://my-company-
jira.atlassian.net/jira/software/projects...](https://my-company-
jira.atlassian.net/jira/software/projects/my-
project/boards/37?assignee=123456789765432)

Now, you can type fj, hit Tab, type jira and Enter.

fjump's index.html will load, it will execute a short script that looks for
the command trigger within your local storage, if it finds one it will
redirect you to that command's URL, otherwise, it will offer you to fuzzy
search other, similar commands you've defined.

Hope you find it useful.

